# Feedback on tss4.



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I went and bought a Shimano TSS4 reel from Amart at their reduced price for targeting mackeral.

I would like some input by fellow kayakers whether to use braid or mono and what size line to use on the Shimano TSS4 spinning reel. It will be used mainly to troll and flick metal raiders at feeding schools, no bottom bashing at all.

Any feedback would be most appreciated. I would rarther buy the right line first off.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi John,

That reel should serve you well. Load it up with 30-50lb braid and you'll be pretty right for most pelagics.

It will also make slug casting heaps easier. Enjoy!!!!

Here's my braid theory:

If a reel has a built in level wind mechanism, always use braid. If you need to manually position the line on the reel, use mono.


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Dan,

Love your theory on braid. Very simple. I will always remember that one now.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

G'day John.

I use 30lb Platinum mono on my TSS4's. They'll take about 270 metres.

Big advantage is that you don't have to use a leader at that line class.


----------

